
Juneteenth Conference (June 19-20) - aspenmayer
https://juneteenthconf.com
======
aspenmayer
> The Mission of JuneteenthConf, Unl. is to provide a space that celebrates
> Black Excellence in technology for Black people in tech to learn and grow
> and to amplify their voices. We aim to be a counterbalance to the biases,
> implicit or otherwise, that hold our industry and our society back.

> Juneteenth Conference is a free virtual tech conference made for and
> featuring Black people in Technology. The conference celebrates Black
> Excellence and promotes community for Black people who are severely
> underrepresented, overlooked, and underutilized in the tech industry. We
> welcome anyone and everyone aligned with this goal to come and listen to the
> conversation.

------
rak
I have been enjoying this conference so far. The presentations have been
great.

Many thanks to the people who put this together in such a short timeline.

